# For those who were Selected at SFAS, how did you physically prepare?



## e8f8d9 (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello,

I'm non prior-service looking to go 18x with 19th Group. I'm looking to rebuild my training program to make it happen. Should I focus on maximizing my score on the APFT, ACFT, or the PFA? Should I do a Selection-specific training program this early in the game or wait?

Here is my current program

Run 4-5 days a week (Currently doing a 5 mile run improvement plan since the PFA calls for a 5 mile run)
Strong Lifts 5x5 weight lifting program 3 days a week
Pushups/Situps/Pull ups 3 days a week
1 active recovery day where I hike or ride bikes.
There are so many programs out there for SFAS preparation. Has anyone successfully used any of these or have any general input?

MTI's Ruck-based Selection Program
Soflete's Selection Team
THOR3 SFAS Training Program
SFAS Physical Training Handbook (appears to have replaced THOR3 as the official program?)
Thank you all


----------



## LimaPanther (Oct 6, 2020)

The Official 2020 Special Forces Assessment and Selection (SFAS) Physical Training Handbook

Sometimes the search engine works on here. The attached should explain what you need.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 6, 2020)

I’m sure you mean well, but there are already a TON of threads and conversations about your very topic on the board.

Take some time and review the current threads; we have one of the best search functions around.

Likely you can comment within one of them. 

🔒


----------

